

The McGurk Effect - An Illusion you will never overcome. - BIackSwan
http://hunch.com/item/hn_3697271/?mp_event=share_click&mp_extra=eyJzaGFyZV9zb3VyY2UiOiAic2hhcmVfdHdpdHRlciJ9

======
iam
Looks like he's biting his lip in the left video, but not in the right video.
I thought it was supposed to be identical except for contrast?

~~~
humbledrone
If you'd like to understand the video, I would suggest watching it. It
contains a thorough description of what it's about, including why the man's
lips have a different shape in the left-hand image.

